# C'est en faisant n'importe quoi qu'on devient n'importe qui



## pentacosiarca

Hola, me gustaría que me ayudasen a traducir una frase cuyo significado no termino de entender, dice así:

"L'est en faisant n'importe quoi qu'on devient n'importe qui".

Gracias.


----------



## pentacosiarca

Se me olvidaba decir cuál es el significado que pienso que tiene:

"Lo que al hacerlo no importa, no importa en lo que se convierte".


----------



## Domtom

Es haciendo cualquier cosa que uno llega a ser cualquiera.


----------



## esteban

Hola pentacosiarca:

Significa lo que te escribió DomTom y hace alusión al dicho francés "c'est en forgeant que l'on devient forgeron" que traduce literalmente algo así como "forjando se vuelve uno herrero" y cuyo equivalente en castellano es "la práctica hace al maestro". La oración retoma la estructura del dicho original cambiándole _forgeant_ por _faisant n'importe quoi_ (literalmente "hacer cualquier cosa") y _forgeron _por _n'importe qui_ (literalmente "cualquiera"). Es un chiste. Es como cuando dices "la pereza es madre de todos los vicios...pero es una madre y hay que respetarla".

Saludos


----------



## Marlluna

Sí, es la idea que apunta Domtom, pero mejor diríamos: "Haciendo cualquier cosa, uno llegar a ser cualquiera".


----------



## GURB

Hola
Domtom: en vez de "que" ¿no te parece que como sería más correcto para expresar la manera?
Marlluna: estoy conforme contigo pero¿ qué piensas de "viene a ser" que expresa la culminación de un proceso en lugar de "llega a ser"? 
Un saludo


----------



## Marlluna

Pues he dudado en esa traducción, Gurb; pero no había pensado en "venir a ser", sino en "se convierte en", pero sigo prefiriendo "llega a ser", que expresa algo que se alcanza: DRAE (llegar) : Alcanzar una situación, una categoría, un grado, etc. _Llegó a general a los cuarenta años._
Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir





Marlluna said:


> Pues he dudado en esa traducción, Gurb; pero no había pensado en "venir a ser", sino en "se convierte en", pero sigo prefiriendo "llega a ser", que expresa algo que se alcanza: DRAE (llegar) : Alcanzar una situación, una categoría, un grado, etc. _Llegó a general a los cuarenta años._
> Saludos



_Alcanzar _supone (y los ejemplos que nos dan lo confirman) que se llega a una situación / categoría superior.

En esta frase _n'importe qui_ es el _cuidadano lambda_, el _quidam _que nadie conoce.

Me atrevo a proponer:
- (El) hacer cualquier cosa convierte a uno en un ser cualquiera.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Aire_Azul

Hola.

Me gusta mucho la última traducción de Cintia&Martine

Este hilo me sonaba a esta frase de Pierre Dac …

_"Ce n'est pas n'importe qui qui peut être quiconque."_

Un saludo_._
_Josiane Aire ~ ~Azul_​


----------



## Marlluna

Voto también por la versión de Martine.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La frase, rollo mesiánico, que expone *Pentacosiarca *advierte de que si en la vida no sabemos bien lo que queremos hacer, si hacemos cualquier cosa, sin orden ni concierto, no llegaremos a nada, seremos un cualquiera (tela, la frasesita de marras...).  

Mi intento:

* Haciendo cualquier cosa, uno se convierte en un cualquiera.*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenoas días, bonjour,

Había pensado en la posibilidad de añadir este: _un _(cualquiera) pero me parece que le añade a la frase una matiz despectivo que no tiene en francés.
Tratar de alguien de _un cualquiera_ es decir que es alguien de _poca calaña_.

¿Me equivoco?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

"Un cualquiera" me suena muy peyorativo también y distinto de "cualquiera". En esta frase no pondría el artículo, o añadiría "individuo", "hombre" o lo que sea.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En la frase  "C'est en faisant n'importe quoi qu'on devient n'importe qui", *n'importe qui* puede ser cualquier cosa, incluido *quelqu'un d'insignifiant, de peu important*, bastante equivalente a *un cualquiera*, que, en realidad no es más que *alguien de poca importancia o indigno de consideración* (ya dije que la frasesita se las traía...).


----------



## IDFIX

"L'est en faisant n'importe quoi qu'on devient n'importe qui".
Aquí les va mi intento:
"Es haciendo cualquier cosa como uno se convierte en cualquiera".


----------



## chiiino

Para mí esta frase no es tanto peyorativa, podríamos también traducirla en francés con:
"c'est en prétendant être ce que l'on est pas que l'on devient ce que l'on prétend..."
Al final resulta lo mismo, llegar a lo que hemos hecho...
pero claro que hay una differencia en pretender y hacer pero es el mismo proceso al revés.


----------



## moskitox

C'est pas la phrase de Remy Gaillard sa ?


----------



## IDFIX

Sa? ça? ou cela?


----------



## moskitox

"C'est en faisant n'importe quoi qu'on devient n'importe qui !" 

Normalement c'est la phrase de Remy Gaillard un gars qui fait plein de caméra de situation.

www'dot'nimportequi'dot'com


----------



## Sunia

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
¡Hola! 
Me gustaría saber cómo se traduciría "n'importe qui" y "n'importe quoi". ¿Podría ser cómo un "no importa nada"?

Entonces, ¿cómo se traduciría la frase "C'est en faisant n'importe quoi, qu'on devient n'importe qui"? 
¿Se podría traducir como: "Es haciendo cosas sin valor, cuando alguien se convierte en alguien"?


----------



## YaniraTfe

Sunia said:


> ¡Hola!
> Me gustaría saber cómo se traduciría "n'importe qui" y "n'importe quoi". ¿Podría ser cómo un "no importa nada"?
> 
> Entonces, ¿cómo se traduciría la frase "C'est en faisant n'importe quoi, qu'on devient n'importe qui"?
> ¿Se podría traducir como: "Es haciendo cosas sin valor, cuando alguien se convierte en alguien"?


 
Hola Sunia!

Mira:

n'importe quí – cualquier cosa
n'importe qui – cualquiera / cualquier persona

_C'est en faisant n'importe quoi, qu'on devient n'importe qui._

Podría traducirse algo así:

_- Cuando uno hace cualquier cosa, se convierte en cualquier persona._

_- Si haces cualquier cosa, te conviertes en cualquier persona._

_- Haciendo cualquier cosa te conviertes en cualquier persona._

_- Hacer cualquier cosa te convierte en cualquier persona._


**** Gracias, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)

Un saludo esperando haber podido ayudar.


----------



## hiwelcome

n'importe qui: cualquiera persona, alguien
n'importe quoi: cualquiera cosa, algo, nada

Es haciendo cosas sin valor, que nos convertemos en alguien


----------



## Sunia

Gracias! Me ha quedado muy claro!
Una duda más...
Dicho esto, cuando nos dan las gracias en vez de contestar "de rien" o "pas du tout" ¿también es correcto decir "n'importe quoi" ?


----------



## YaniraTfe

Sunia said:


> Gracias! Me ha quedado muy claro!
> Una duda más...
> Dicho esto, cuando nos dan las gracias en vez de contestar "de rien" o "pas du tout" ¿también es correcto decir "n'importe quoi" ?


 
No, no... 
No tendría sentido y sonaría incluso grosero!

Puedes usar:

- Je vous en prie - De rien - Il n'y a pas de quoi 

Otro saludo!


----------



## hiwelcome

c'est n'importe quoi: significa casi: es estupido
entonces:
n'importe quoi sin frase (contexto) es mas o menos el mismo


----------



## Sunia

de acuerdo!
Merciiiiiii à tous!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


hiwelcome said:


> Es haciendo cosas sin valor, que nos convertemos en alguien


Me parece que aquí dices lo contrario de la frase francesa.
_Ser alguien_ suele significar _alguien ... que cuenta, que tiene alguna relevancia en la vida pública_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Kokuoh

*"N'impote quoi"* es una expresió que significa "*tonterías*" o "*estupideces*" como bien decía _hiwelcome_.

Coloquialmente se dice "*tu dis n'importe quoi*" (por ejemplo), haciendo referencia a que el interlocutor está "diciendo tonterías".

Esta frase (C'est en faisant n'importe quoi...) es muy coloquial y se traduciría simplemente como: 

_*"Es haciendo tonterías como uno se convierte en tonto"* o *"Es haciendo estupideces como uno se convierte en estúpido"*_


----------



## Frederf

Buenos días,

Yo traduciría "n'importe quoi" por "tonterías"

"las tonterías hacen el cualquiera". No tiene más sentido en francés que en español, ¡eso es lo divertido!

Hasta luego

edit : No había visto las respuestas de la segunda pagina. Estoy de acuerdo


----------



## Cnts

"Haciendo cosas sin importancia, nos convertimos en personas sin importancia."


----------



## Speedou

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, buenas...
¿Como traducirías esto?  

   C'est en faisant n'importe quoi, qu'on devient n'importe qui.

Merci.


----------



## Speedou

OK, merci.Quizá preguntar por 'traducción' es una forma de entender la frase completa. Creo que mi problema es entender el contexto del Participe Présent.  'faisant'  et 'deviant'.Trataré de comprender los usos del participe présent, y luego volveré a consultar.Gracias.


----------



## Paquita

*en* faisant = haciendo, es un gerundio
déviant  es participe présent del verbo dévier, pero tu frase no dice déviant sino devient, presente de devenir = hacerse, volverse

Encontrarás soluciones de tu frase en los mensajes anteriores donde ha sido tratado largamente el tema


----------

